# need some 1969 interior seatbelt pics



## MJS69 (Apr 23, 2019)

hi all...having a hard time finding any good pics online of 1969 seatbelts installed, particularly the shoulder belts....we have all the old seatbelts in a box, would be great to know which one goes where, and where approximately the bolt holes are located, as the po installed the carpet and headliner already

thanks 

Mike


----------

